# FLOW HISTORY



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

USGS Real Time Streamflow Info

USGS Historical Streamflow Information

You could also try asking around here. What river, what stretch of that river? When are you planning? Every river has a "typical" season, whether its from snowmelt, rain, or dam releases, or a combo of all three. While not every river can be reliably predicted you can get some pretty educated guesses from people around here......jus saying.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

jeremyT said:


> I'm trying to get an idea of when the best time to go boating is and haven't found it yet.


 another resource you may find useful is AW's national database as it gives recommendations/ ratings for more popular, gauged rivers on how they are running in relation to boating. "above recommended", "runnable","lower runnable" ,"below recommended".... or something like that.

here is CO, for example but they cover entire US.

American Whitewater - CO State Rivers

then if you click into an individual run, look at "range" and it lists the boatable CFS range it recommends. 

the "above" and "below" recommendations on the AW site are just recommendations, btw. it's not a black and white deal. it's just a starting point for your reference and skills.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

USGS WaterWatch -- Streamflow conditions


----------



## jeremyT (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, those websites aren't totally intuitive though. I was hoping I could find a website that shows the flows of each river throughout past years. I think asking around is probably the best option.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

well, hey, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink, i guess.

it ain't rocket science on any of those sites and worth the time to learn if you are a noob to rivers and gauges,fwiw.

good luck with it.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

Fwiw, if you follow that AW link that was put up then click on the CFS value in the levels column a pop up will come up. At the bottom of the pop up it says "Source Gauge's page". Click that. Then scroll down abit and look for "Begin date" and "End date". Click the date range in there and you've got a history graph going back up to 7 years for whatever river you chose. Doesn't get much easier than that.




Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

From the waterwatch site, click on the gauge number. From the gauge page, under available data, click on daily statistics. For data output, click on CFS (or feet if preferred). This will pull up the average flow on every single date, and if you don't input any dates, then it will give you everything on record for that gauge (however many years it's been in place). 

End result should look something like this. 

USGS Surface Water data for Colorado: USGS Surface-Water Daily Statistics


----------

